# Shimano Talica II?



## EAA (Dec 26, 2010)

I am interested in getting a Talica II for jigging and I am wondering if any of y'all had any experience with this reel and what your opinions are about it.


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

It is a better casting/live bait/chunking/light trolling reel IMO, I have the 16II. The smaller sizes may be better for jigging, dunno. I wouldn't wanna strictly jig w/ it all day though.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Shimano originally came out with this reel for west coast fishing. Like OC stated you may get by with the smaller ones for jigging........


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

MY friend is going to test Tallica reel for big tuna on long range tagging trip soon. He is an excellent fishermen and his review is always unbiased.
As soon as I hear from him, I'll post his review of the reel.


----------



## Captain Wilk (Apr 4, 2009)

We love ours. They are great jiggers and popper casters. Just got 4 rigs earlier this season. We are testing them against the Dawia Saltists. Future reports to follow.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

My friend came back from the Royal Star tagging trip out of Cabo San Lucas.
There were more than a dozen Telica reels were used on the boat.
One reel made a grinding noise after the trip. Other than that, all Telica reels performed well. The biggest yft they brought to the boat with the reels are about 230- 240 yft. Tellica II 25 was used. Even it had 800 lbs of #100 braid, the reel almost got spooled by the tuna.
It seems Telica II is a decent reel.


----------

